
What are the fringes of technology today? - pratap103
I&#x27;m trying to decide a field of self-study in tech for the next few years. I&#x27;ve always believed that the biggest innovations happen on the fringes of technology(stole that from someone, PG maybe?). Hoping to tap the HN brain for some new perspective, thanks for looking!
======
pratap103
AR/VR, ML, Deep Learning, Blockchain, Voice & NLP (next platform?)

